# Coytes.How Many?



## ndhunter12 (Jul 3, 2013)

How many coyotes did u guys get this winter?, and are u still getting them.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I only got 2, but then again I only hunted one full day (tournament), and then two shorter night hunting sessions. Probably won't get out again until next year.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I've got 3 but the season just opened and we are still after them.

 Al


----------



## decoyed (Oct 14, 2006)

2 Guys hunting one week in North Dakota 20 coyotes.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Thats doable if you hunt the right area and you know what youre doing.

Xdeano


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Five


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just 3. But we didn't loose a cow that I could use for bait this winter, and 2 of the 3 I shot had mange pretty bad and where up the in calf shelters trying to get out of the wind. The third one I shot came running with reckless abandon when I called it. I have never seen a yote run to a call like that before.

I didn't ever really go out hunting though, just happen to fresh tracks while doing chores.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

6


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

6?  6?? :rollin: BH, he was asking how many yotes guys like you got the whole season, not what you shot the first day of the season. Hell, if I was a coyote I wouldn't dare get within a hundred miles of Minnesota.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

He's lucky he got 6 with that teeny-weeny bullet he shoots in his pea shooter :rollin: If you aren't shootin' a 22-250 or bigger, your lucky to get any. :lol:

Kdog


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah it's funny they don't just bounce off... I've heard it's kinda like a mosquito. creates a small welt that iches persistently, reminds me of kdog.

xdeano


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Ouch!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Sorry bud.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

sask. i did'nt get out for coyotes till mid Dec so #'s suffered abit this year. did get about 25-30 red fox though which was a nice bonus..
probably shot 50% of the coyotes this year at 250+ with the "mosqutoe bite" worked just :thumb: . only had to use maybe 12" of thread for holes too oke: 
haters and scheptics will just have to keep laying in bed at night wondering.......


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

HA, benadryl?

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

xdeano said:


> HA, benadryl?
> 
> xdeano


oh nooooo. i need some of the Ginko-Biloma stuff to help with remembering just how many oke:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Ginko-Viagraloma? I'm definitely not old enough for that yet. I like sticky notes.

SO sorry OP, this thread has totally gone in the wrong direction.

xdeano


----------

